# Regarding the "for you by you" rule (Spore)



## ADF (May 4, 2008)

When the inevitable wave of Spore creatures take over FA, will they be treated like any other game screenshot or will they be allowed?


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2008)

IMHO Spore is comparable to character-generators, in that all the 'parts' are predefined material, the user's responsibility lies in which ones are used & how they are arranged.

Not quite the same as SL which allows elements created entirely from scratch.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 6, 2008)

Submissions of Spore creatures would be both "game screenshots" and "character generator". And as such, you're correct, not allowed.


----------



## XerxesQados (May 16, 2008)

That's kinda a shame...oh well, I guess we'll have to find alternative places to upload them.

*Hums My Sharona shamelessly*


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2008)

Easy, just use the screenshots as refs and draw them yourself.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 22, 2008)

I suppose too much of them would violate the TOS. :roll: Though it would be interesting to see what creatures everyone has came up with.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 22, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Easy, just use the screenshots as refs and draw them yourself.


Which is also perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Armaetus (May 23, 2008)

Yes, please keep senseless screenshots of Spore off FA!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 2, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Easy, just use the screenshots as refs and draw them yourself.



Yeah, like everyone can draw, nice thinking there. :roll:


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 2, 2008)

I for one cannot wait for the massive flood of sporn.
Yay sporn.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

Well. FA isn't going to allow it. At all. On account of being in a state of downtime, but also because "Dragoneer said so."
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21323


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Well. FA isn't going to allow it. At all. On account of being in a state of downtime, but also because "Dragoneer said so."
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21323



Yeah, I posted in there to, and my thought still stands, if you ban Spore, you should ban Second Life and everything else as well, whether you can create or not.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

SL allows the creation of entirely new content. Spore, however, is limited to a set of predefined parts. While there are a lot of unique possibilities, it is essentially a glorified character generator. If a person really wants to share their creations, they should sign up for an EA account and link their Spore page in a journal or in the forums, imo.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> SL allows the creation of entirely new content. Spore, however, is limited to a set of mostly predefined parts aside from the spine. While there are a lot of unique possibilities, it is essentially a glorified character generator. If a person really wants to share their creations, they should sign up for an EA account and link their Spore page in a journal or in the forums, imo.



Still doesn't matter, Second Life is still a game and its still a game screenshot, if you don't allow Spore or other stuff like it, then you shouldn't allow that PoS called Second Life either.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Still doesn't matter, Second Life is still a game and its still a game screenshot, if you don't allow Spore or other stuff like it, then you shouldn't allow that PoS called Second Life either.




Sorry, dude, but you simply come across as bitter and uncompromising. 

Excuse me while I go play the Photoshop game now!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Sorry, dude, but seems to me you're just bitter and uncompromising.
> 
> Excuse me while I go play the Photoshop game now!



And sorry, its true, if you ban one game, then you shouldn't allow any, but, as I said in the other thread, my opinion heres been ignored, and once FA gets up from its shoddy hardware crash, SL pics will be posted while Spore and others will be not due to stupid rules.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a nice opinion.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

You're really stuck on this being "ignored" thing. Have you considered that perhaps your opinions are being dismissed due to their inflexibility? SL and Spore are two different creatures (ha!).


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> You're really stuck on this being "ignored" thing. Have you considered the fact that perhaps your opinions are being dismissed due to their being inflexibility? SL and Spore are two different creatures (ha!).



Yeah, one being 10x better then the other, but, thats not going to stop me from being ignored.  Second Life is still a game, and as I said, if one game gets banned, the other should as well.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Yeah, one being 10x better then the other, but, thats not going to stop me from being ignored.  Second Life is still a game, and as I said, if one game gets banned, the other should as well.



Perhaps the manner in which you use SL constitutes it simply as a game on the level of Spore. I'm unsure why you are so unwilling to differentiate between what is nothing more than a character generator and a "game" that can involve 3-D modeling.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Perhaps the manner in which you use SL constitutes it simply as a game on the level of Spore. I'm unsure why you are so unwilling to differentiate between what is nothing more than a character generator and a "game" that can involve 3-D modeling.



Doesn't really matter, one shouldn't get a free pass while the other doesn't.  I said it on the other post, I'll say it here.  Stupid rules are stupid.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

I would refer you to some examples of things made "in SL" but they originated from programs like Blender, Maya, 3Dmax, Moment of Inspiration, Poser(for customized animations mostly), and many many others. Like Zbrush. These things are tools, not generators. You are not explicitly limited to plugging in all the template-like objects into your creation. You are responsible for making everything from the ground up.

I think it's just the fact that SL supports importing capabilities that sets it apart from the others. 

It has also been explained that you can take many of the basic template primitives and customize them, arrange them in any fashion and link them together even if they don't appear to be visually/physically touching. I would compare it to legos, but it's better to say that they're inflexible pieces of clay and that you're piecing each piece together to make a new shape.
 You can then map textures to them dependent of your vision. If I am not mistaken, most of the content in Spore will be procedurally generated. That is, the program automatically handles creating some of the content, but that's beside the point!
The point is that Spore is much more heavily limited and that SL, even by itself, allows for far more creativity through the use of particles, importing any texture, importing custom animations (not generated animation), the allowance for coding the behaviors of all of these things to make things like... security systems that trigger and push people away, vehicles with difference characteristics, idle animations, etc, etc.

You cannot do much in Spore aside from using the menu of options and plugging them into your beastie. You cannot define specific animations for the beastie. You just can't.

SL is not a explicitly a game. Spore is built to be a game, and that's why they have the menu of creature parts, each with individual stats. In SL, the statistics for items exist when you code them into the parts, with or without any game rules in mind.

So I dunno. Keep screamin' in the wind. It kills time at the least.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Doesn't really matter, one shouldn't get a free pass while the other doesn't.  I said it on the other post, I'll say it here.  Stupid rules are stupid.



Your reasoning just doesn't work and your assertation that SL is simply a game is incorrect.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Your reasoning just doesn't work.



It does, but people just want to ignore it.  Doesn't matter, I could just block the SL pictures with filters...oh, wait.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

These forums seriously need an imported smilie of the world's smallest violin.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm expecting he's going to ignore my post with mean jokes. .__.;


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> These forums seriously need an imported smilie of the world's smallest violin.



Yeah, cause you're one of those who believes that SL should get the free pass while other stuff should get banned.  Oh well, again stupid rules are stupid, but I've said that way to many times.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

You should read my post and respond to it. .-.; I think it presents a few vital points on why SL hasn't been banned.

If you would like to counter-argue with politics by pointing out that FA does, or did, host a few webads that supported SL-based furry ventures (Anthro Xtacy) and that it's just because FA is oh so greedy, then that would.. probably not stand for long...actually. Uh.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> You should read my post and respond to it. .-.; I think it presents a few vital points on why SL hasn't been banned.
> 
> If you would like to counter-argue with politics by pointing out that FA does, or did, host a few webads that supported SL-based furry ventures (Anthro Xtacy) and that it's just because FA is oh so greedy, then that would.. probably not stand for long...actually. Uh.



It doesn't matter really, FA's always had a few stupid rules, and as I said, I could block the SL images cause they piss me off....oh wait, thats right, no working filters.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

This discussion isn't about filters.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> This discussion isn't about filters.



It turned into one about filters.  I'm no politician, and honestly, I'm no debater, but honestly, I said it, and I'll keep saying it, one game should not get a free pass while the others don't.  *Shrugs*  But, it doesn't matter cause, I dunno, it'll keep happening.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you not read?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=464437&postcount=22

Reply to that please. If yoooooou daaaaaaaaaaaaaaare.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Can you not read?
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=464437&postcount=22
> 
> Reply to that please. If yoooooou daaaaaaaaaaaaaaare.



I can read, and as I said, I'm no politician or anything, I can't debate and won't try, if one game gets banned, they all should get banned, thats going to be my only kinda response from now on.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

No, you're missing the point. The point is that SL isn't a video game. It's like calling a chat room a video game. It's like calling a market a video game. It's like you can't see that, can you see what I'm trying to say or are you just so desperate to feel a sense of right that you're blinding yourself to any form of thought. You're a tape recorder stuck in reverse. I can hear the devil singing.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Yeah, cause you're one of those who believes that SL should get the free pass while other stuff should get banned.  Oh well, again, stupid rules, stupid, but I've said that way to many times.




Awww, does snuffums haff der furre alls ups in a bunches and wantstas calls meh stoopid sum mores? :cry: :cry: :cry:

You are being quite obstinate and obtuse. Spore is designed to be a game, a fancy generator. SL at least has the potential to be used in a far more complex manner using _completely original content_, something that is *not* possible with Spore at this time. For some reason this is beyond you, so I can see that this conversation is not going to go anywhere.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Awww, does snuffums haff der furre alls ups in a bunches and wantstas calls meh stoopid sum mores? :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> You are being quite obstinate and obtuse. Spore is designed to be a game, a fancy generator. SL at least has the potential to be used in a far more complex manner using _completely original content_, something that is *not* possible with Spore at this time. For some reason this is beyond you, so I can see that this conversation is not going to go anywhere.



:roll:  When its not lagging or down.  Doesn't matter, as I said, I could still block it with the filters...oh, wait, thats right, they're down, along with the main site, even when thats working though, the filters don't.

And you missed it, I said the rules are stupid, but well, you kinda ignored that just like my opinion.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> :roll:  When its not lagging or down.  Doesn't matter, as I said, I could still block it with the filters...oh, wait, thats right, they're down, along with the main site, even when thats working though, the filters don't.
> 
> And you missed it, I said the rules are stupid, but well, you kinda ignored that just like my opinion.



No, thank you. I don't like my red herrings from a can.

As for what you said:

"...again, stupid rules, *stupid*, but..."

I'm all out of pity party hats. I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> No, thank you. I don't like my red herrings from a can.
> 
> I'm all out of pity party hats. I just don't know what to do now.



Yep, again, ignoring my comment, but, not a really big surprise, people ignore my post about the filters, search, etc, so, I shouldn't expect any different about the rules.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

The things you're talking about as counter-points have no bearing on why Spore/SL should be allowed or not on FA.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> The things you're talking about as counter-points have no bearing on why Spore/SL should be allowed or not on FA.



*Shrugs*  Doesn't matter, mainly cause I gave up on the fact that this site has issues, whether its preferring one game to the other, or being down for lengthy lengths of time due to the shoddy hardware.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Yep, again, ignoring my comment, but, not a really big surprise, people ignore my post about the filters, search, etc, so, I shouldn't expect any different about the rules.




People choose to not respond to your completely irrelevant comments for a very good reason. I'm sorry you are such an unhappy person that you are so compelled to constantly point out feeling ignored. You are incapable of seeing reasoning aside from your own narrow-minded views and it is unfortunate and not conducive to discussions.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> People choose to not respond to your completely irrelevant comments for a very good reason. I'm sorry you are such an unhappy person that you are so compelled to constantly point out feeling ignored. You are incapable of seeing reasoning aside from your own narrow-minded views and it is unfortunate and not conducive to discussions.



Nah, I'm not really unhappy, I'm pretty happy due to the fact that two games that come out this year are games I've been looking forward to for quite a bit.  However, just a bit annoyed at one game getting favored over the rest when it comes to shots on FA.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 3, 2008)

You really are being quite arrogant about this, aren't you? SecondLife has an unlimited number of posibilites in which you can make your creations, and fine-tune them to your preferences, while Spore has a toolbox or a palette at the side which gives you all your standard parts. If, going by your logic, that SecondLife should be banned along with Spore, soley for the fact that it's classed as a video game, with the diversity in mind, you could go to say that everything created in Photoshop should be banned, or Paintshop, or OpenCanvas.

Simply put, your reasoning is invalid and highly objectable. You cannot get a point across by practically copy-pasting your same 'arguement' over and over again in a lame attempt to whine about 'FA's stupid rules'. If you really object to it that much, why not leave FA in favour of Imageshack? You'll get much less hassle there.

(And this is coming from someone who dislikes SecondLife, anyway.)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> You really are being quite arrogant about this, aren't you? SecondLife has an unlimited number of posibilites in which you can make your creations, and fine-tune them to your preferences, while Spore has a toolbox or a palette at the side which gives you all your standard parts. If, going by your logic, that SecondLife should be banned along with Spore, soley for the fact that it's classed as a video game, with the diversity in mind, you could go to say that everything created in Photoshop should be banned, or Paintshop, or OpenCanvas.
> 
> Simply put, your reasoning is invalid and highly objectable. You cannot get a point across by practically copy-pasting your same 'arguement' over and over again in a lame attempt to whine about 'FA's stupid rules'. If you really object to it that much, why not leave FA in favour of Imageshack? You'll get much less hassle there.
> 
> (And this is coming from someone who dislikes SecondLife, anyway.)



*Shrugs*  Its still considered a video game IMO, and if one gets banned, the other should, yeah, its a repeat of what I said in this threat over and over, but thats really all you're going to hear out of me on that subject.

And no, I'm not being arrogant, I can be stubborn on my opinion, especially when I don't intend on changing it anytime soon though.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 3, 2008)

Incorrect, you _are_ being arrogant about this. And, if you read what I wrote properly, I acknowledge SecondLife as a video game. I merely commented on the sheer difference in diversity that SecondLife holds, and the *blatent* fact that you can import from various other creators, as TehSean spoke of earlier. While you're at it, do you wish to ban 3D manipulators, too? Since that's all the character creation section of SecondLife is.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Incorrect, you _are_ being arrogant about this. And, if you read what I wrote properly, I acknowledge SecondLife as a video game. I merely commented on the sheer difference in diversity that SecondLife holds, and the *blatent* fact that you can import from various other creators, as TehSean spoke of earlier. While you're at it, do you wish to ban 3D manipulators, too? Since that's all the character creation section of SecondLife is.



No, still being stubborn, and you said it right there, Second Life is a video game, but its still being pretty much favorited over others.  *Shrugs*  Oh well, can't do anything about it, can I?


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 3, 2008)

I apologize if I am overstepping my bounds and taking administrative action on the forums. I do not understand why one needs to make another topic about a decision that has already been reached and confirmed that enforcement must take place.

Why is it necessary to argue amongst other forum users when the only way this is going to be solved is if the administration is going to reverse its decision? I do not foresee this happening so I do not think keeping open a topic that is just a circular argument at this point can be good for anyone. It will only continue to leave bad feelings amongst community members that cannot agree.

I should be sleeping but I will close this topic. Again apologies to the forum admins.


----------

